

Robotic quadcopter acrobatics like nothing we’ve seen - mcantelon
http://hackaday.com/2010/05/28/quadcopter-acrobatics-like-nothing-weve-seen/#more-24497

======
yellowbkpk
It looks like the bright lights in the room are being used for position
sensing (along with what appear to be IR sensors on the top and bottom of the
copter itself), so we don't have to worry about ninja quadcopters taking over
our offices until they come up with a way to determine position without the
help of IR blasters.

~~~
grinich
Yeah. I think it's a Vicon motion capture system.

<http://www.vicon.com/>

They're wildly expensive, but can give you sub-millimeter accuracy at like 100
Hz.

------
Goronmon
Same topic as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387043>

------
redorb
I looked at the video; was really impressed... then went outside; saw a dragon
fly... simply amazing.

------
st3fan
The beginning of skynet.

------
maeon3
Say hello to the new super soldier. A tiny maneuverable information gathering
robot backed up by field artillery.

